# Which TV to buy?!



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 7, 2019)

Howdy.

I'm going to buy a TV next week and was wondering whch TV should I buy?
I have a good idea what I want but i'm finding it hard to decide from 4 tvs!

I'll link them and please have a look!!
Budget is 400/430 euro at most.






						Buy Hisense 43 Inch H43B7300UK Smart 4K HDR LED TV at Argos.ie- Your Online Shop for .
					

Check and reserve Hisense 43 Inch H43B7300UK Smart 4K HDR LED TV at Argos.ie, your one stop shop for



					www.argos.ie
				



site: https://hisense.co.uk/tvs/all-tvs/b7300/






						Buy LG 43 Inch 43UM7390PLC Smart 4K HDR LED TV at Argos.ie- Your Online Shop for .
					

Check and reserve LG 43 Inch 43UM7390PLC Smart 4K HDR LED TV at Argos.ie, your one stop shop for



					www.argos.ie
				



site: https://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-43UM7390PLC



			Argos.ie Quick Order by Argos Catalogue Number
		

site: https://www.samsung.com/uk/tvs/ue40...tv-nu7100-series-7-ukfrdeites/UE40NU7120KXXU/









						Philips 43PUS652312, 43" 4K UHD Smart LED TV
					

<ul class="p-bullets p-large p-bullets-color-1 p-featured"> <li><span>108 cm (43")</span></li> <li><span>900 Picture Performance Index</span></li> <li><span>HDR Plus</span></li> <li><span>Pixel Precise Ultra HD</span></li> </ul>




					www.soundstore.ie
				



site: https://www.philips.ie/c-p/43PUS6523_12/6500-series-ultra-slim-4k-uhd-led-smart-tv/overview



			Argos.ie Quick Order by Argos Catalogue Number
		

site: https://toshiba-tv.com/uk-uk/49u5863db

Samsungs TV appears to be better specced but I could be wrong.

What do yee think?!


Edit: added a 4th and 5th option!


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 7, 2019)

Go check them out from a distance you will use them.  As much as I like my Samsung TVs I would take the extra 3" of the LG but that's my opinion.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 7, 2019)

I have that Samsung TV, it's pretty good so I guess that's which I would recommend.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking that too.. I would prefer to have the 43" options but samsung appears to have that little bit extra when it comes to quality! Picture quality anyway


----------



## ador250 (Aug 7, 2019)

It's really hard to choose between the LG and Samsung one. Plus point for LG is the native DTS decoder which samsung lacks. For panel quality both is close enough but last time I checked LG make the best LCD panel in the world.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 7, 2019)

Just added another one!
Toshiba but it's 49" and 400 euro which is very attractive! What do yee think of that one?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 8, 2019)

Yo everyone.... Should I be bothered at looking at TV's that havea  4k certified rating???
Doe's that actually mean anything?!


----------



## Mac2580 (Sep 8, 2019)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yo everyone.... Should I be bothered at looking at TV's that havea  4k certified rating???
> Doe's that actually mean anything?!


I would honestly say no but its subjective. I have a Samsung Q7FN, which I run at 120Hz 1080P instead of 4K. Its very smooth and never tears below 120FPS. I have an Nvidia card so the Freesync isnt possible. The TV performs better than expected with regards to input lag, as well as never tearing from 50Hz to 120Hz.


----------

